

How big would the Earth by relative to the size of the internet? - dfischer

If the internet was the universe, and the earth was measured in bytes, how many bytes would the earth be relative to the size of the universe?
======
dbrush
Here is the factor for Earth vs. Universe

By approximate age: 3.017

By approximate diameter, using the distance light travels over the approximate
age of the universe compared to the known diameter of earth:
10,172,030,097,215,335,227.548

By approximate amount of energy would probably be more telling; it's telling
me I need bignums.

Edit: I found this page [http://www2.sims.berkeley.edu/research/projects/how-
much-inf...](http://www2.sims.berkeley.edu/research/projects/how-much-
info-2003/internet.htm)

It's from 2002 so it's dated but, taking the diameter factor from above the
earth would be 0.05 bytes, or, less than half a bit... in 2002.

I quit math.

------
dfischer
Well, you'd have to estimate how large the internet is, not how large the
"Universe" is. How much storage is on servers, etc?

Could even go as far as saying private networks are black matter :)

------
ubudesign
not even one byte. of course you can not have anyting smaller then a btye. so
the internet is not as big as it shound be.

